
RIAA Wants to Uncover the 'Music Mafia' Pirates - octosphere
https://torrentfreak.com/riaa-wants-to-uncover-the-music-mafia-pirates-180726/
======
al2o3cr
Artist's depiction of the RIAA discovering the Music Mafia:

[https://i.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/023/397/C-658...](https://i.kym-
cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/023/397/C-658VsXoAo3ovC.jpg)

~~~
octosphere
This is how I _want_ music to be sold. Actual money goes to the artists this
way instead of it trickling down through middlemen like Spotify, Deezer, Apple
Music, etc

